# Phrag pearcei care



## practicallyostensible (May 8, 2007)

I bought a Phrag pearcei from the sales table of an orchid show, so no one could give me any info on its care. I've been having trouble finding any info online, and I was wondering if anyone here knows if it needs specific requirements or if I can just grow it like my other Phrags. Thanks!


----------



## Marco (May 8, 2007)

http://www.goreorchids.com/CatalogAndInfo/Phrag-culture.html

http://www.orchidweb.com/OrchidOfWeek.aspx?ID=162


----------



## gore42 (May 8, 2007)

This is another Phrag species that is frequently flooded (and lives for some time under water). Ample water is beneficial, intermediate temperatures, high humidity, and as is the case with most Phrag species, high quality water is beneficial (low TDS). Good luck, this is one of my favorites 

- Matt


----------



## charlie c (May 8, 2007)

Here's a link to a tale of my experiences with this species:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=544&highlight=phrag+pearcei

Hope it helps.

charlie c


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2007)

Once I started keeping it in a tray of water this thing turned into a weed. Semi_hydro is ideal for this species group.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 8, 2007)

Very easy and a rampant grower. SH didn't work for me...in SH its done exceptionally poorly, but the plant in my usual bark/perlite/ nz spahgnum mix grows like mad and flowers for weeks on end. Basicall typical phrags culture, and keep it very wet. Same light and fertilizer requirements as most phrags...a little higher light and warmer temps than bessea...Take care, Eric


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 8, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Very easy and a rampant grower. SH didn't work for me...in SH its done exceptionally poorly, but the plant in my usual bark/perlite/ nz spahgnum mix grows like mad and flowers for weeks on end. Basicall typical phrags culture, and keep it very wet. Same light and fertilizer requirements as most phrags...a little higher light and warmer temps than bessea...Take care, Eric



Interesting, thanks for the information. So does that mean I have to change medium more frequently? (My other guys are in s/h)


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2007)

Argh, not S/H again!


----------



## gonewild (May 9, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> Interesting, thanks for the information. So does that mean I have to change medium more frequently? (My other guys are in s/h)



If your others are in s/h and growing well put pearcei in it also and have no worries.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 9, 2007)

No.....unlike paphs, I find that phrags don't mind stale or even thoroughly rotted mix. My phrags usually grow in the same mix for at least 2 years, sometimes 4, before repotting. My usual reason for repotting a phrag is that its gotten too big for its pot. In that respect, pearcei does need relatively frequent repotting (for me, that means 2 years...), because it spreads so much. Take care, Eric


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> Interesting, thanks for the information. So does that mean I have to change medium more frequently? (My other guys are in s/h)



I have one perciei that's been in the same pot of clay balls (I assume thats the usual stuff for SH) for 4 years. I added some live moss a few years back, and it over grew the clay ball substrate. Periodically I pull some moss out for seeding to other pots, and its full of roots from the pearcii. The whole thing sits in a tray of water, which does dry out periodically (probably for not much more than a day at a time).

I'd say this plant is in spike at least 8 months out of the year.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2007)

The one I got from Eric M. is kind of doing bleh! I'll add some sphagnum tonight!


----------

